# First Try With Pastels



## Brandi

Alright everyone, I'm getting ready to walk out the door on my way to the craft store for a few supplies. Then I'm spending a bit of my afternoon tackling pastels. 
Hopefully will have something to post soon!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Awesome! Can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## equusketch

Yay...can't wait to see it...


----------



## Terminator9217

What kind of pastel are you getting? My sister bought me an oil pastel set a couple of months back, I have never done pastel of any kind before, I tried to draw still life, blending it does not come easy, I do not know anything about oil pastel, but I am sure the chalk version I can do something with. what ever you do have fun with it, I am sure that your first will be a resounding success, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Brandi

I got the regular soft/chalk pastels. I've been working on something the past few days when I have a moment here and there. I'll have to take a few pics and post. 
Terminator-I have an oil set too. I worked with them for about an hour and stopped. I agree, not very easy to blend!


----------



## Terminator9217

I am legally blind and I can not see unless I am really really close and blending the oil pastel for me makes it even more difficult, I can do oil painting with relative ease much more so than charcoal drawings, but I continue to work with charcoal and I have done several charcoal drawings that are comproble to my portrait oil paintings, I do not have a website of my own as of yet which precludes me from posting my works, but as soon as I can figure that out I would like to post my works for your critiquing pleasure, should I am able to post them please give me your honest opinion no flowers are neccessary as I am looking to get honest opinions so that I can determine if I need to improve on my works. I have only been painting in under one year, I started in 2009 but I only painted I think two canvases for 2010 because it was suggested to me that I should try other mediums for my art works and that is just what I am doing now I have done a couple of oil pastel it was hard for me to work with this particular medium but I think I want to try out the chalk pastel instead, I know that if I can do charcoal which is not much of a difference from the chalk pastel I think I just might be able to do something with them, and the next medium I would like to try as well will be that of watercolor and acylic paints.


----------



## equusketch

ok, the suspense is killing me...I demand to see a picture, even if it's just a WIP...lol.


----------



## Terminator9217

How can I post my works? can you help me out, do I have to have my own website I don't even know how to send threads, I have sawing threads I can mail that to you if you want, what color thread do you want.


----------



## TLA

Terminator - When you open up a section to read a thread, on the left side right about the threads is a button that says "New thread"


To post pictures, you can create a Photobucket - http://photobucket.com/ - account and upload them there. If you need help with that you can sure send me a Private Message and I would be happy to help you through the steps of getting pictures posted over here.


----------



## Brandi

Thanks TLA for explaining that =) I hadn't gotten to it yet.
Alrighty here is the WIP. 
Keep in mind...this is my first go 'round.
It's more of an abstract piece.


----------



## TLA

Ohhh! I really, really like how that looks so far! I can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## Wildest Heart

Looking great so far! ;D


----------



## PencilMeIn

You're doing a lovely job, keep it up!


----------



## Terminator9217

Brandi this is your first go round? Hope it was merry ha ha, hay that looks really good even as an abstrac it looks very good, what medium are you using?


----------



## Terminator9217

Hay you don't have to answer that last question there I just saw that you did it with pastel I just didn't see it but that is really good. I went to photobucket and did that now all I have to do is learn how to post it here.


----------



## Brandi

Lol it's been just a little bit 'merry' 
So different from charcoal. I have to think about the colors-adds a whole step and make me think that much more!


----------



## Terminator9217

I drew a cub in charcoal and today I decided to paint it on canvas, I sorta put a different spin on it, I sorta broke my moritorium in painting. Now I went and got an account at photobucket, how do I post my painting or my charcoal sketch? hwlp help I am such a dummy I don't knoe how to do anything.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Terminator, if you click on an image you have uploaded to photobucket, there will be an IMG code that you just copy and paste to your post. Your image will show up after you submit your post.


----------



## asianartyii

Brandi said:


> Alright everyone, I'm getting ready to walk out the door on my way to the craft store for a few supplies. Then I'm spending a bit of my afternoon tackling pastels.
> Hopefully will have something to post soon!


I'm not really fun of pastel and is it true that after you do it with pastel then you will need to scrab it with oil to spread the color? Just dont have idea,.


----------

